# Back from quick Cajun trip



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 26, 2016)

Good evening to all- My wife and I just got back home from a quickie trip to Shell Beach, Louisiana- just outside of New Orleans.  I needed to catch some fish for photos for a book I'm writing- and have to get finished by December.
Saw some good birds, caught some very good fish, and ate some good Cajun food- got some prime crawfish pie.
And i didn't get a speeding ticket- a very rare occurence for my trips to Louisiana.
Now, I think I will take my bad self to bed- the dogs say it's just about time.
good evening to all- Ed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2016)

Gotta quiet them barking dogs Ed.   Sounds like a great trip, would love to see some of the fish you caught and the local birds there.


----------



## chic (Aug 27, 2016)

Sounds like a nice trip day, Ed. Would love to see those birds.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 27, 2016)

Good morning to all- We saw tons of ibis just standing out in folks' yards- white, glossy and so many young ones in plumage color change, ospreys, lots of rails and bitterns, and even some black bellied whistling ducks. Louisiana is a great place to see wading and water birds.
We didn't see any roseate spoonbills- my wife likes them a lot. i have to admit, pink birds are something different.
good day to all- Ed


----------

